# Black screen after unlocking



## pgbyrnes44 (Dec 14, 2021)

I have a new model Y, with less than 1,000 miles. Main screen was black for about 5 minutes, then came on after driving a short distance. Is this common?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It just needed a reboot. That's probably why it went black in the first place.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I wouldn't see that black screens are common, but they definitely aren't rare. 
If the reboot happens, most everything will keep working, cruise control, autopoilot, all the important stuff keeps working. Audio will be cut off, so you may not realize turn signals are on. 
If it happens going down the road, don't panic, it will come back. And Autopilot, like I said will keep working.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@pgbyrnes44, specifically, this is what the user manual says about how to reboot, although it doesn't use that term. The power cycle of the whole vehicle isn't usually needed, but I included it for completeness.


----------



## pgbyrnes44 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies. Most helpful.


----------

